# Hospital Consult



## CC5657 (Aug 26, 2008)

If a CRNP dictates a hospital consult, and at the end of the report it states:
DICTATED BY: May Smith, CRNP
TO BE AUTHENTICATED BY: Dr. Whoever

Is it correct to bill this consult under the CRNP??  Nowhere in the dictation does it state that the doctor saw this patient & agreed with the plan of care.
Thanks in advance for any help!!!!


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Aug 26, 2008)

Kathyrod said:


> If a CRNP dictates a hospital consult, and at the end of the report it states:
> DICTATED BY: May Smith, CRNP
> TO BE AUTHENTICATED BY: Dr. Whoever
> 
> ...



Is this a Medicare patient?


----------



## hawkinsj (Aug 26, 2008)

*hawkinsj*

Check your CMS website.  I work for a nationwide Hospitalist group and we employ CRNP's in several sites.  Yes they do bill under their name, CMS requires they do.  Go into the CMS website and use the search box, it will take you to the section you need.  Also, I think a recent issue of CodingEdge had an article on this.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 26, 2008)

*NP name*

We would bill under the NP's name, assuming the service is within his/her scope of practice.

We teach our NPs / PAs to add a phrase at the end of all dictations:
"Service performed on behalf of Dr Supervising Physician" IF the PA/NP is billing. This makes it crystal clear to the coder/biller that the service was provided by the allied health professional.

Our dictation system requires the *physician *signature to authenticate these documents. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

